# MM toy 1/16 scale "U" for sale by a club



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

2004 Show Toys For Sale (link for photo: 
http://www.antiquefarm.org/


Attention toy collectors and Minnie fans, 2004 show tractors are still available. We have a limited supply of the 1/16 scale Minneapolis Moline "U" gasoline tractors for sale. These highly detailed models by SpecCast feature steerable front end, rubber tires on metal wheels, and will look great in any collection. Attached to the tractor is a small pewter plaque commemorating the 2004 show, and the box identifies the 2004 MM Collectors Show. These tractors are available for US$50.00 plus shipping and handling. 

Also available, a 1 1/4" square enameled hat pin featuring the logos of all three feature brand names of the 2004 Historic Farm Days show. Cost is US$3.00 per pin, postpaid.


----------

